# Como excitar un fotodiodo



## ElKiKe (Jul 23, 2009)

Hola.

Hice un circuito que me apaga y enciende una luz y tal. Cuando el diodo recibe luz permite el paso de corriente y la luz se apagaria, si puenteo los terminales puedo comprar que el circuito en si va perfecto, el problema es que no consigo que los diodos conduzcan, he probado a darles luz artificial, luz natural e incluso iluminarlos con un diodo de infrarrojos emisor pero nada, parecen no conducir, alguien sabe como puedo probarlos? En que punto empiezan a conducir en inversa estos diodos?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## zaiz (Jul 23, 2009)

ElKiKe dijo:
			
		

> En que punto empiezan a conducir en inversa estos diodos?



¿Para qué quieres saber eso? Supongo que lo que quieres es que funcionen de manera normal.

Esta pregunta que haces está algo rara. Puede funcionar en inversa pero ya en punto de ruptura, no tiene caso, si no es un zener.


----------



## ingserisi (Jul 23, 2009)

no te explicas o no te entiendo,  solo alimentalo como un led el emisor y el receptor conectalo a tu fuente protegido por una resisitencia  ya l momento de acercarlos conducen. (aplica para emisor y receptor de dos patas) nota:la tensión que pasa es de muy poco amperaje nesesitas un amplificador
espero te sirva esta respueesta


----------



## littlebat (Jul 23, 2009)

Hola,

El fotodiodo conduce cuando se le aplica una energía en forma de luz a una determinada longitud de onda. Mira en el datasheet de tu fotodiodo si tienes una gráfica "Reverse Light Current Vs Emitter output power" en ella te dirán la corriente que conduce en función de la energía lumínica que le apliques.

Ten en cuenta que si lo iluminas con un diodo de infrarrojos y tu fotodiodo no está diseñado para esa longitud de onda, por mucha luz que le des no conducirá.

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jul 23, 2009)

y digamos que si con esto no arranca no es machito


----------



## ElKiKe (Jul 23, 2009)

perdonen me lie un poco. 

Segun estuve leyendo los fotodiodos conectados en directa funcionan como un diodo normal es al conectarlos en inversa cuando funcionan dependiendo de la luz.

No obstante yo tengo un circuito que encontre en internet el cual dicen que funciona, se trata de un circuito activador de un rele, basicamente cuando el diodo recibe luz conduce y se conmuta el rele. Esto lo probe manualmente cortocircuitando donde debia ir el diodo y funciona a la perfeccion. El problema viene que al conectar el diodo receptor éste siempre esta "abierto" digamos y no conduce o no llega a conducir suficiente como para que pase corriente y mantenga el circuito cortocircuitado. Por tanto mi pregunta digamos seria, al intentar usar el diodo como interruptor cuando consigo que éste conduzca y no este en circuito abierto?

Espero haberme explicado.

Muchas gracias.

P.D. capitanp, buen aporte jajajajaa.


----------



## YODA2007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y leyendo por aquí, en el poco tiempo que puedo intento recordar mis tiempos de estudiante.
Si no recuerdo mal, el fotodiodo conduce en directa al recibir la luz.
Lo del receptor que comentas , supongo que te referiras a un fototransistor, que reciba la señal de activacion de un diodo emisor (infrarojos ambos), un saludo.


----------



## ElKiKe (Jul 23, 2009)

No no, el receptor es un fotodiodo.


----------



## littlebat (Jul 23, 2009)

ElKiKe dijo:
			
		

> Segun estuve leyendo los fotodiodos conectados en directa funcionan como un diodo normal es al conectarlos en inversa cuando funcionan dependiendo de la luz.



Así es.

Por lo que yo sé, un fotodiodo no se comporta exactamente como un interruptor en el sentido de abrirse y cerrarse como un interruptor. Más bien genera una corriente inversa en función de la luz que reciba. Supongo que tu circuito intentará cerrar el rele con esa corriente, pero si pones el esquema le echó un vistazo a ver.

Mira también losl apartado 2.2 y 3 de esta página, a ver si te sirve:
http://sales.hamamatsu.com/assets/html/ssd/si-photodiode/index.htm


----------



## ElKiKe (Jul 24, 2009)

littlebat muchas gracias pero nada no le hago funcionar. 

Dejo un PDF con toda la información sobre el proyecto y el esquematico aunque este no se ve demasiado bien  :

PDF: Click aqui.

En el PDF esta el fotolito y el esquematico no obstante adjunto el esquematico. Es en un U1 y U+ donde va un diodo y en U2 y U+ donde va el otro diodo. La conexion tunel va a 12 voltios y permite activar o desactivar el sistema segun entendi en el PDF.

A ver si le podeis echar un ojo, yo esque realmente no acabo de entender bien el circuito con el esquematico de esa forma.

Gracias.

Un saludo.


----------

